# Sexing with a String????



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

I saw in the new Foy's catalog one of those metal things that hangs on the end of string that is supposed to "sex" the birds. I've heard mostly skeptical things, but I was wondering what you guys thought. I think it's just funny to see people swinging dental floss in front of a pigeons head. Haha. How exactly is this suppsed to work?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Sexing w/ string*

I've seen that item in Foy's catalog, too. I think it's supposed to work the same way as hanging a pregnant woman's wedding ring from a string and dangling it over her belly to determine the sex of her baby. Forgive me for sounding cynical, but it sounds like an old wives' tale to me. Of course the method has a 50% chance of being correct. Anyone else care to weigh in on this?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's the pendulum thing, I guess. You first 'tell it' which way round it should rotate for 'true'. Then, allegedly, you can thereafter dangle the pendulum over something, or someone and ask a question which has a yes/no answer. The idea is that the pendulum will rotate according to whether the answer is yes (true) or no. I believe that it will work when someone *knows* 'subconsciously' what the answer is, but of course a strong wish for something to be true or false might influence it. I have read that it is an unnoticeable 'twitch' of muscles in the finger and thumb, directed by our subconscious, which actually rotates the thing.

But, of course, all that might be wrong and it could be magic 

John


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The use and idea of it has been around forseveral years. I first saw this in the late 1980s. And that person still uses it today. If you strat by holding the bird say to you midsection. The just behind the kneck at the shoulder level of the bird start by making a circler rotaion. of the indicater. if its a hen it is supposed to stay going in a circle. if a cock it will start to swing back and forth . I have a certion doupt. but several people believe in it. I say after you have grown to know more about pigeons you can get a good idea of which is a hen or cock. But then yet sometimes a bird will fool you. So its if it helps you then use it. But lear from it so you learn the pigeons.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*dousing for pigeons*

The principle behind the pendulum is dousing. Like how people douse for water and other stuff.

It's total B.S. 

But thinking of dousing for pigeons is a funny concept!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, if the string, the pendulum, and the dousing rod don't work....we could always try the Magic 8 Ball.....  LOL (sorry, couldn't resist!)  

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Linda!  roflol...Yong


----------

